# 2016 Bolt+ TE4 four flashing lights



## Bethany (Nov 6, 2020)

I have read here that four flashing lights means the hard drive has died. Original hard drive WD Blue 3TB model WD30NPRZ. I was unable to find a 2.5" 3TB internal drive so I picked up a Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB drive. I installed it and now I have a green light, but no signal. Bolt also has a multi stream cable card from Comcast. Any ideas?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Once the guided setup is done, you will need to call Comcast to pair the cable card.


----------



## Bethany (Nov 6, 2020)

I can't get to the guided setup. My TV says there is no signal.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Let me add my 4 flashing lights to this thread ... I have two Bolts .. the first one had the harddrive fail within the 1st year .. Tivo replaced that unit at no charge .. but my second unit (2 years old) just failed ( 4 flashing lights). I will ship back to TIVO this 3TB BOLT with a RMA (99.9% sure its the hard drive) and they will send me a 2TB Edge replacement for $108 total. My Premiere and Roamio units (9 and 5 years old respectively) just keep on rolling ... BUT I took the exchange deal since I'm curious about the Edge .. frankly not expecting much improvement over the Bolt .. but looking at what's out there for alternatives, I'm going to stay with Tivo as long as I can .. We just tried YouTube TV and it has some positives but Tivo IMHO is far better. BUt I realize that the future is with streaming ... But for now, here's hoping the Spectrum cable guys will pair up the Edge with no problems.


----------



## Bethany (Nov 6, 2020)

xberk said:


> Let me add my 4 flashing lights to this thread ... I have two Bolts .. the first one had the harddrive fail within the 1st year .. Tivo replaced that unit at no charge .. but my second unit (2 years old) just failed ( 4 flashing lights). I will ship back to TIVO this 3TB BOLT with a RMA (99.9% sure its the hard drive) and they will send me a 2TB Edge replacement for $108 total. My Premiere and Roamio units (9 and 5 years old respectively) just keep on rolling ... BUT I took the exchange deal since I'm curious about the Edge .. frankly not expecting much improvement over the Bolt .. but looking at what's out there for alternatives, I'm going to stay with Tivo as long as I can .. We just tried YouTube TV and it has some positives but Tivo IMHO is far better. BUt I realize that the future is with streaming ... But for now, here's hoping my Spectrum cable will pair up the Edge with no problems.


I have two minis that I have been using with my Bolt. I wonder if those are compatible with the Edge or do I have to start all over?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I have two minis that I have been using with my Bolt. I wonder if those are compatible with the Edge or do I have to start all over?


They will be fine with an Edge.

Did you get the new HDD to work? Almost sounds like you didn't have the right input set on your TV.


----------



## c-collins (Sep 27, 2003)

most likely the new HDD is incompatible with TiVO. Weaknees has the correct drive: Single 3 TB Replace TiVo Upgrade Kit for 849000


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

xberk said:


> Let me add my 4 flashing lights to this thread ... I have two Bolts .. the first one had the harddrive fail within the 1st year .. Tivo replaced that unit at no charge .. but my second unit (2 years old) just failed ( 4 flashing lights). I will ship back to TIVO this 3TB BOLT with a RMA (99.9% sure its the hard drive) and they will send me a 2TB Edge replacement for $108 total. My Premiere and Roamio units (9 and 5 years old respectively) just keep on rolling ... BUT I took the exchange deal since I'm curious about the Edge .. frankly not expecting much improvement over the Bolt .. but looking at what's out there for alternatives, I'm going to stay with Tivo as long as I can .. We just tried YouTube TV and it has some positives but Tivo IMHO is far better. BUt I realize that the future is with streaming ... But for now, here's hoping the Spectrum cable guys will pair up the Edge with no problems.


For the record .. following up on my dead Bolt and Edge replacement .. The Edge arrived. Won't boot. Call Tech support. Tech support is sending a new power adapter. I doubt that's the problem. I get 3 lights when I plug in .. then one green light .. then after about 20 seconds it goes dead and repeats the same sequence over and over .. no video at all. I will have to wait for the new power adapter and then likely do another exchange. Ycccccch.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

To sum up this sad story on my dead Bolt ... The first replacement unit Tivo sent was a refurb Edge 2tb. It would not boot. DOA. Tech support sent me a new power supply. That did not help. Still DOA. So they sent me a replacement for the replacement. This was a NEW Edge 2tb. It booted and ran setup but failed completely while trying to finish setup. Tivo sent me a third replacement, another NEW Edge 2Tb. This one ran setup flawlessly. I called Spectrum to pair up the cable card. It took something like 10 min to get a tech support person but once I got that person they had the cable card paired in about 5 min. 

So .. for now .. all is well with our New Tivo Edge 2tb. THe whole experience took about a month. End of story for now.


----------

